# [SOLVED] Active X



## joniebee (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi,i have a small problem with my computer at the minute.Somewhere along the line ive had active x disabled,As im aware it can be used to mess up my system,The problem is that i cant remember what disabled it,As i have come accross situations where i know for sure it would be safe to enable it,So i need to know how to manually enable active x and then put it back to disabled when im done.Im quite sure that it was disabled by spyware blaster or IE-SPYAD,Thanks for your time,Cheers.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Active X*

If it was disabled in SpywareBlaster, open it and click the Internet Explorer button at the top, then remove the checkmark from '_Prevent the installation of ActiveX-based spyware / potentially unwanted software_'. I wouldn't recommend doing this unless you're sure it's safe.

I don't use IE-Spyad, so hang on for some more replies about that. I think it adds a list of dangerous sites to your registry rather than actively blocking ActiveX scripts from running, so try disabling it and going to a safe ActiveX site to see if this is the cause of your problem.

Also, check in your firewall settings and Control Panel > Internet Options to see if scripts are being blocked.


----------



## joniebee (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Active X*

Thanks for the advice,On the spyware blaster,Internet explorer page there is a tick in the active x box,So if i wanted to uncheck it for a minute and then return later to re-check the box would this happen smoothly,Just would like to know that doing this wouldnt cause me hassle,And everything would return to as before,Cheers.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Active X*

If that's the only thing blocking ActiveX, then you just need to enable or disable it in SpwareBlaster, no reboot needed, refresh the website with F5 and then set it back when you're finished on the website. If this doesn't work, then scripts are being blocked somewhere else.

If you can find the name of the site in the SpywareBlaster 'restricted sites' list, remove the checkmark beside it for a more permanent solution, saves you having to toggle the setting every time you go online.


----------



## joniebee (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Active X*

Bummer,The site which is simply a video player on a national TV website is still showing me on a checklist that i need active x,Do you know any other places where i could sort this out,Bye the way,As well as the spyware programs i have Avast anti-virus and Windows firewall.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Active X*

If it's the BBC TV viewer, that's controlled by javascript. Check your firewall and Internet Options for java/scripts/ActiveX settings.


----------



## joniebee (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Active X*

Close,Its ITV,So as well as the checkbox on the spyware blaster site,Would you say i should also go to internet options,Security custom level and adjust accordingly,As before checking and un-checking these boxes wont cause problems?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Active X*

Yeah, change the appropriate settings in Internet Options > Security tab > Custom Level from 'Disable' to 'Prompt'.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Active X*

This is from the ITV.com video player diagnostic page:


> Your computer must have the following requirements in order to use the ITV Video Player.
> 
> *Browser*: Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.5+ (Firefox not supported)
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


----------



## joniebee (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: Active X*

Phew,Sorted,Cheers for the help mate.


----------

